# Your Opinon On Survival



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I would like your non gun input on a survival kit. What do you think should go in a daypack sized container that would go in a car on road trips and camping? This is not a bug out bag. Here is a starting list. What would you add (OTHER THAN AMMO, GUN, MAGAZINE)?

6’x8’ piece of plastic.
25’ of p cord
Sharp knife
Knife sharpener
Cold steel e tool
Whistle
Compass
Waterproof match box
Poncho
Mirror
Foil
Fish line
5-6 treble hooks
Water container
Multi pliers


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a cheap Garmin, a cell phone and roadside assistance. I'm not much of a camper anymore and have reliable vehicles. The above three items and a bottle of water will get me to Las Vegas or Puerto Penasco.

No doubt I am doomed to die in the desert.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks good. I would probably have flint to go along with the waterproof match box. Just my .02 

-Jeff-


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

In Wyoming, I would add:

1. Nice heavy coat, regardless of season.
2. Bag of Tootsie Rolls, they don't go bad and can keep you going in a blizzard.
3. 6 ft of 1/2" tubing for siphoning fuel.

Up around these parts, the heat isn't the killer, it's the snow and lack of visibility during bad snow storms.

Zhur


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

One or two propane lighters beat matches hands down.
If you are near fishing waters in Arizona help is near so you don't need the hooks and string.
I have never needed a compass in Arizona so consider them extra weight.
Rock will sharpen a knife in a pinch.
What is the cold steel e tool?
Container FULL of water is primary and should equal 90% of total weight.
The poncho and plastic could be one item.

Best advice is not to get lost in the outback. :mrgreen:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

a couple MRE's. would help someone in a pinch.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Iodine tablets (or something to purify water)
Fingernail clippers: more useful than you think
First Aid kit (sterilizer, bandages, tourniquet, cortizone, scissors)
Medical charcoal (vomit inducing): life and death might be determined by how fast you can get rid of something you just ate
Snakebite kit
EXTRA WOOL SOCKS: if your feet fall apart, so will you
Heavy leather work gloves
Dental floss (seriously!)
Eye drops
Chapstick or similar

Some of the above may seem like unnecessary luxuries, but they make a big difference in a survival situation. Adding constant discomfort to an already stressful situation will wear you down quicker, and your normal resistance to the small annoyances of life will be greatly reduced.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

3/325 said:


> Dental floss (seriously!)


Oh, in that vein, I did forget to mention my hair gel and Jean Paul Gauthier cologne. These aren't useful in the highly unlikely event my mighty Honda breaks down, but their proper use does help impress the ladies when I go to the local bar.

Survival of the species requires procreation...:mrgreen:


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Come on, now, I left out the citrus Listerine!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Oh, in that vein, I did forget to mention my hair gel and Jean Paul Gauthier cologne. These aren't useful in the highly unlikely event my mighty Honda breaks down, but their proper use does help impress the ladies when I go to the local bar.
> 
> Survival of the species requires procreation...:mrgreen:


Mike, you are thinking too inside the boxhere. .

Floss (waxed) equal an almost wick, a strong, lightweight, water resistant twine for..all sorts of stuff....
As for your cologne.......can you drink it?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Mike,
> 
> as for your cologne.......can you drink it?


Better yet, can the ladies he's courting drink it? They'll need it more! hehehehe jk jk

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Mike, you are thinking too inside the boxhere.


Since I am a male model, I can only be concerned with things like hair products and perfumes. This pesky survival thing is _so_ 1970s.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I keep a survival pack in each vechile, but mine are set-up for Western North Carolina. Suvival blankets,weatherproof coat and liner, change of clothes and spare sockes, flares, rope and twine, first aid kit and food and water. You can't count on GPS's or cell phones around here.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> Your Opinon On Survival


I'm in favor of it.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Food-wise, I've heard the best thing to keep in an emergency/survival kit is a few cans of spam. They'll outlive you and will give you plenty of dense fat to keep your energy up.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

James NM said:


> I'm in favor of it.


:smt023 :anim_lol:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Since I am a male model, I can only be concerned with things like hair products and perfumes. This pesky survival thing is _so_ 1970s.


Mike, I have seen the pics. I will refrain from rude or derogetory comments lol.:smt083


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> I would like your non gun input on a survival kit. What do you think should go in a daypack sized container that would go in a car on road trips and camping? This is not a bug out bag. Here is a starting list. What would you add (OTHER THAN AMMO, GUN, MAGAZINE)?
> 
> 6'x8' piece of plastic.
> 25' of p cord
> ...


I would remove the midget strippers (in your avatar) and gain more room in the pack


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Combine the multi pliers and sharp knife and save some weight. And since you're in AZ, some sunscreen might be a good idea.

Also, bring some salt. When you finally resort to cannibalism and have to chew off your (or your friend's) leg its gonna be a bit gamey. Don't ask how I know.... :smt083


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Combine the multi pliers and sharp knife and save some weight. And since you're in AZ, some sunscreen might be a good idea.
> 
> Also, bring some salt. When you finally resort to cannibalism and have to chew off your (or your friend's) leg its gonna be a bit gamey. Don't ask how I know.... :smt083


on second though Kev, stay down in orange county after all. I don't think I want you near me. brokenimage :anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

niadhf said:


> on second though Kev, stay down in orange county after all. I don't think I want you near me. brokenimage :anim_lol:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

niadhf said:


> on second though Kev, stay down in orange county after all. I don't think I want you near me. brokenimage :anim_lol:


I had to read the book "Alive" in high school and it left a lasting impression. :smt107


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

When you say daypack, I assume you mean a small backpack and not a tiny fanny-pack. Some of the below items were mentioned above; I made the list by looking only at your original post:



Canteen cup (metal) or small aluminum pot; can be used to heat water, make tea, boil meat.

Wire saw

Single-serving instant coffee packets, tea bags, soup packets, boullion cubes, Ramen noodles, etc.

Salt/pepper packets

Small lithium-battery flashlight (tactical or otherwise)

Roll of toilet paper in zip-lock bag

Sunblock and/or bug repellent 

Tube tent (add more para cord if you add this item)

Space blanket and/or mylar sleeping bag 

Military pilot's gloves or similar

Socks, 2 pair

Cheap woven plastic tarp, small (lean-to roof lining, extra warmth, shade, ground cloth)

Small roll of wire-based fishing line (can also be used as snare wire for small game)

Leatherman tool (EDIT: oops, missed the Multi pliers first time through your list)

Chewing gum and/or hard candy

Energy bars, granola bars

Road flare/fusee (best firestarter made; will light wet wood in a rainstorm)

Small/pocket-sized survival manual




Hmmmm...... 

Matches for your match box? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Mike, I have seen the pics. I will refrain from rude or derogetory comments lol.:smt083


I never said I was a _good_ male model. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

He isn't kidding about the perfume err um _cologne_. He reeks when we go to the bar. 
I have had to explain to him a couple of times that women are not coming to our table because of his cologne, it is because they are waitresses and that is their job.
It is cool talking to women when out with Mike. I look a WHOLE lot prettier when their eyes are watering&#8230;


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> He isn't kidding about the perfume err um _cologne_. He reeks when we go to the bar.
> I have had to explain to him a couple of times that women are not coming to our table because of his cologne, it is because they are waitresses and that is their job.
> It is cool talking to women when out with Mike. I look a WHOLE lot prettier when their eyes are watering&#8230;


:smt023 thats a good one!!
:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> He isn't kidding about the perfume err um _cologne_. He reeks when we go to the bar.


As opposed to Bill, who just generally reeks. And not of cologne.



> I have had to explain to him a couple of times that women are not coming to our table because of his cologne, it is because they are waitresses and that is their job.


This coming from the guy who thinks midget strippers actually _like_ him...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

You guys are a trip...

On any long car trip I throw my toolbox in the back.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

First aid kit.
Water-resistant blanket. They're usually fleece or flannel on one side and some kind of vinyl on the other, and they fold up real small. My blankets have come in endlessly helpful while in the woods. An old one my mom made when I was little actually saved a kid's life once in the mountains.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> This coming from the guy who thinks midget strippers actually _like_ him...


Of course they do Mike!!! He paid them didn't he?:anim_lol:

Oh Yeah, OP. What EXACTLY type of "survival \" are you thinking? You said not "bug out bag" (Not gonna go there). So what are you thinking you MAY need this for? Stranded on a road trip in the desert? A "lets get outa here for a few days" impulse trip back up? A "oh my god you are brave to drive that car this far" (hey i have heard that before) kit? Help out at an accident/ search and rescue? Running from the Midget strippers? Or just general all TSHTF type?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I had to read the book "Alive" in high school and it left a lasting impression. :smt107


 A likely story from you OC people:mrgreen:

PS. congrats (from another thread)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> "oh my god you are brave to drive that car this far"


You've clearly seen Bill's van! :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> You've clearly seen Bill's van! :mrgreen:


Nope. But i have owned a few of those my own self. Course i was in my 20s at the time. Heck one of my best cars cost $150. That lasted *2 years* with no (major) issues.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> You've clearly seen Bill's van! :mrgreen:


It wasn't this van was it?










hehehe

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Someone has a red version of Bill's white Serial Killer Van! :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG you just about killed Mike. That is SOOO close to my Van. I have wanted to paint Free candy on it for a while. I am worried others (like the Police) may not find it as amusing as I do.


----------

